# Schwingungen



## BluntStream (6. Januar 2002)

hi ,
ich möchte ein logo so gestalten das ich es eben geschwungen ist  
ehrm ... so wie die tentakeln , aber ich möcht nicht diese ganze prozedur machen wie im tutiroial <--- kA wie man das schreibt  
Ich hoffe jmnd hat mich verstanden !

/blunt


----------



## Kirgy (6. Januar 2002)

Das ist ja ne Aussage, ich will nen Logo machen, aber nicht wie im tutor *kopfschüttel*

meinst Du vielleicht sowas?


----------



## BluntStream (6. Januar 2002)

genau so


----------



## Kirgy (6. Januar 2002)

Das ist pretty easy. Erstelle den Text und klick auf "verkrümmten Text erstellen" -> Stil = Flagge oder nach Wahl. Was Du sonst noch draus machst liegt an Dir.


----------



## BluntStream (6. Januar 2002)

danke , hat mir sehr geholfen !
Ich hab jetzt noch nen prob udn das wäre , dass ich nur so nen paar oldschool schriftarten habe !
ich möchte aber mehr , weistdu ne page wo man sich die ziehen kann ?!
ungefähr so schriften wie auf dem pic <a href="http://www.mixture-clan.de/">hier</a>


----------



## Kirgy (6. Januar 2002)

vielleicht findest Du hier was Du suchst?

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Jan Seifert (6. Januar 2002)

http://www.abstractfonts.com/


----------



## Kirgy (6. Januar 2002)

Netter Link, kennt eigentlich jemand eine Page wo man ein komplettes Fontpack downloaden kann? Ich find es jedesmal nervig durch 93000 fonts zu surfen


----------



## chiro (6. Januar 2002)

Kewl...da sind echt n paar geile Fonts bei ...aber wie installe ich die also wo entzippe ich die hin?? thx


----------



## Kirgy (6. Januar 2002)

Original Wortlaut aus der Online Hilfe von PS 6



> Zusätzlich zu den auf dem System installierten Schriften werden in Photoshop Schriftdateien aus den folgenden lokalen Ordnern verwendet
> Windows Programme/Gemeinsame Dateien/ Adobe/Fonts


----------



## BluntStream (6. Januar 2002)

wie mache in mein logo unter meinen namen ?!so wie du kirk!


----------



## BluntStream (6. Januar 2002)

acha bei mir gibts kein fonts ordner


----------



## BluntStream (6. Januar 2002)

oder ist es einfach der fonts ordner von windows ¿


----------



## Xenius (6. Januar 2002)

dann entpack die Fonts, und dann alles in

C:\WINDOWS\Fonts

beim nächsten Programmstart von Photoshop oder sonstiger Software solltest du die Schriften bei den anderen wiederfinden. 

***

Das Bild (Avatar) kannst unter User CP -> Optionen einstellen.

Und das sagt die Hilfe dazu ;o)


----------



## BluntStream (7. Januar 2002)

jo habs gerade gemerkt der fonts ordner ging !


----------



## Trash (7. Januar 2002)

*oder...*

hier auch ne site:

http://www.fontz.de


----------



## BluntStream (7. Januar 2002)

thx 4 all this links .. hab mir 30 stück geholt  
Ich wollte jetzt nur noch fragen wie man ne hp mit photoshop machen kann und ob man überhaupt eine hp nur mit photoshop gestalten kann !
und in wie weit einem php da hilft und wann man php überhaupt einsetzen muss ! %) %) :> :% :]


----------



## chiro (7. Januar 2002)

*hmm*

hmm...ich habe mir jetzt n paar fonts gezogen und wollte die (benutze XP) in meinen windows ordner/ FOnts kopieren....habe ich gemacht aber die werden im Windows ordner und in Adobe PS nicht angezeigt...also irgendwie macht der des net...


----------

